# Reliable Handyman Contact



## Livingindubai (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi,
does anyone have a handyman they have used that is reliable and reasonable.
I want some general work done around the house (hanging up paintings, shelves etc) and also need an electrician to see if some ceiling lighting etc. needs to be fixed.

Also a plumber maybe if someone has come across one.


----------



## Siminn (Dec 29, 2012)

Try these guys: HandyAlbert

They fixed curtains; put some IKEA furniture together; installed stow and washing machine and took down a tree for us when we first moved into our house. Swift, simple and reasonable price. Can only recommend them.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I use Jim'll Fix It - British run company and all their guys are really good. You just tell them what you need and they'll send the relevant guys and do it all in one go. Reasonable on price as well.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> I use Jim'll Fix It - British run company and all their guys are really good. You just tell them what you need and they'll send the relevant guys and do it all in one go. Reasonable on price as well.


I have their guys doing the curtains right now, and so far they seem far better than the previous 2 we used


----------

